# Jackson Browne fans ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Any JB fans here.
I've really enjoyed his albums.
I think he's a great singer/song writer.

Di you have favorite works by him?

Thanks


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes!! I am a massive fan and I own all of his albums. My favourite works of his are probably the albums "For Everyman" and "Late for the Sky" although some of his music from the 90s is probably just as good, in particular the album "I'm Alive." 

Favourite songs? These Days, For a Dancer, Your Bright Baby Blues, Sky Blue and Black...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Winterreisender said:


> Yes!! I am a massive fan and I own all of his albums. My favourite works of his are probably the albums "For Everyman" and "Late for the Sky" although some of his music from the 90s is probably just as good, in particular the album "I'm Alive."
> 
> Favourite songs? These Days, For a Dancer, Your Bright Baby Blues, Sky Blue and Black...


I just finished For Everyman.
It's a GREAT album.

I love his voice, phrasing, etc.
And all his songs are from the heart.

One of These Days is a great song.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

I grew up with my dad playing "Late For The Sky" constantly...other than that...not too familiar.


----------



## nannerl (Aug 29, 2013)

LOVE Jackson Browne! The original JB. His lyric sensibility is so amazing for songs he wrote as a teenager.. precocious talent


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Love his 1970s stuff, especially _Late for the Sky_ and _The Pretender._ I know he's still around but I'm not at all familiar with any of his recent work.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Sudonim said:


> Love his 1970s stuff, especially _Late for the Sky_ and _The Pretender._ I know he's still around but I'm not at all familiar with any of his recent work.


His 1993 album "I'm Alive" is in my opinion one of his best and would definitely appeal to fans of "Late for the Sky." Especially good is the song "Sky Blue and Black." Perhaps it's pushing it a bit to call 1993 recent work, but his 2002 album "The Naked Ride Home" is also pretty excellent in my opinion. It is only his 80's work which I am not too keen on... it is a bit political for my liking and dare I say a bit "pop" sounding.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

I like the songs _Tender is the Night_ and _Take it Easy_. Beautiful voice and nice music


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Big fan! Especially of his 70's albums and the two "Acoustic Live" albums... Also a big fan of master guitarist David Lindley!

/ptr


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

"She's gotta be somebodies baby"


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

A gifted songwriter. I've always thought that _My Opening Farewell_ is one of the most beautiful rock songs ever written. Here's a fine version of the song-Jackson Browne in a duet with Bonnie Raitt. Two of the very best.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*jackson brown*

Doctor my eyes is a great song, Jackson 5 do a great version also


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Count me as a selective Jackson Browne fan. Here's a Strange Magic live video gem from his early days, _Running on Empty_. Prototypical "I've got to keep moving, but I don't know where I'm going" song.






Maria McKee's To the Open Spaces is a peer.


----------

